# Twitter Notifications Borked?



## codemonkey85 (Nov 16, 2011)

I have already posted about this in my Google+ profile, but Twitter notifications have not been working for quite a long time on my Galaxy Nexus, across a wide variety of AOSP based ROMs. Whenever I try to change my notification settings, I get the message "there was a problem updating notification settings".

Anyone else experience this or know how to fix it? I've already tried clearing out all my partitions and stuff, and as an FYI, I always do a full wipe before installing any ROM.


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

Happens to me on Jelly Bean. Most likely just needs to be updated for JB.


----------



## codemonkey85 (Nov 16, 2011)

It's been happening for ICS too, at least for me.


----------



## dodgerslim (Jun 15, 2011)

Not sure if this is still the solution, but...

Log out of the app and clear data and cache.
Go to twitter.com.
Go to Settings.
Click on Apps on the left.
Find Twitter for Android in the list, and revoke access.
Try logging into the app.
...
Profit?


----------



## robbymueller (Apr 23, 2012)

dodgerslim said:


> Not sure if this is still the solution, but...
> 
> Log out of the app and clear data and cache.
> Go to twitter.com.
> ...


This is correct - every time you flash a new rom and login to twitter, twitter thinks it's a new phone & it can't keep up with the whole notifications on 20 different roms so it just stops working, I wasn't receiving push notifs for a year until I realized this!!!


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

dodgerslim said:


> Not sure if this is still the solution, but...
> 
> Log out of the app and clear data and cache.
> Go to twitter.com.
> ...


This helped. Thank you


----------



## sgill7 (Jun 13, 2011)

I have been having this problem for Idk how long and it something so simple. Thanks guys the android community truly is amazing.


----------



## codemonkey85 (Nov 16, 2011)

Yup, this fixed it for me too. It would sure be nice if Twitter did something to alert its users about this issue instead of passively just not working.

Thanks guys!


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

dodgerslim said:


> Not sure if this is still the solution, but...
> 
> Log out of the app and clear data and cache.
> Go to twitter.com.
> ...


Thank you! This whole time I thought it was a Jelly Bean problem. You're awesome!


----------

